# The Moon Is Pretty Big Tonight.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Heres my effort this evening


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats one cool pic


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice one mate; no moon out here though, just fog


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

nice pic snoop


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice picture! Which lens, shutter and aperture?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

virtual said:


> Nice picture! Which lens, shutter and aperture?


This was shot in Raw which im still in the early days of using & the pic
is a little 'noisy'.

Canon Eos 450d
Canon Ef 55-200 lens
Exposure Time = 1/400"
F Number = F5.6
Exposure Program = Aperture priority
ISO Speed Ratings = 200
Date Time Original = 2009-01-09 20:03:18
Date Time Digitized = 2009-01-09 20:03:18
Shutter Speed Value = 8.64 TV
Aperture Value = 4.97 AV
Exposure Bias Value = -2EV
Max Aperture Value = F5.66
Metering Mode = Pattern
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length = 200mm


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I've also just been outside having a go at getting a decent moon shot.

Here's my best one.
I'm fairly new to this so just had the camera in TV mode and slowly sped up the shutter speed for each shot.










I feel it's missing a bit of sharpness - or is this as good as I'm going to get with this lens?
Or is it my focusing - it was in manual focus.

EOS350D
Tamron 70-300mm lens
300mm focal length
1/1600 shutter speed
5.6 aperture
400 ISO


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's my effort taken around the 4th January on an Olympus SP570UZ 10mp 20x optical zoom with a doubler on the front so 40x optical, suffered some purple fringing as a result. No PS, 
F4.5
1/50
ISO 64

Tripod and remote shutter release, i've cropped about 50% of the picture, i can't get it to embed despite using the IMG tags, so i've had to enter a link.
Moon pic 650x450

Not bad for a £250 camera IMHO


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here you go Marc, not bad at all :thumb:


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks.

Gary, would you mind explaining to me how you did that?

I was doing









is that not it?

Thanks
Marc.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Right click your online image and select properties, copy the image url from this, then use the insert an image button on DW, paste the url into the box, job done.

Gary


----------

